
Gitlab: Acquisitions Handbook - tate
https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/acquisitions/
======
nodesocket
> Criteria: Raised under $10M total investment funds, last round being over 3
> years ago

> Offer: The total purchase price of the deal, paid in cash, will not exceed
> $1M and will be the total and only compensation. GitLab stock will not be
> offered as part of the deal for the assets sold.

Yikes. That doesn't make sense if you've raised over 1M. That seems strange to
have such a low cap on compensation.

~~~
Snappy
Thanks for bringing this up. As mentioned in our blog post on the subject
([https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/07/30/gitlab-
acquisitions...](https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/07/30/gitlab-
acquisitions/)), we'll consider other types of acquisitions, but this is a
streamlined process specifically for soft-landings. I've opened an issue to
clarify this on the handbook page. [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/corporate-
development/issues/4](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/corporate-
development/issues/4)

